# My new orchids from thiss week's meeting



## Park Bear (Jul 14, 2006)

Leon from Hoosiers did a great talk on jewel orchids...He has great enthusiasm for all things orchids.

Paph St Swithin
Anacheilium sceptrum
Bulbo facetum
Bulbo lasiochilum
Bulbo longissimum


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice Haul!
I can't believe I missed it. My mom wasn't able to go being out of town, and I was gonna go with Tom and Lois, but when Wednesday came around I got off work late and didn't conciously realize it was Wednesday until about midnight when my mom asked me how the meeting was...D'OH!

I hope everyone didn't have to eat with their handsoke: 
(my mom and I are the ones who bring the plates, silverware, napkins, coffee, etc for all you non-MVOSers)

Jon
________
Gnosticism forums


----------



## Gideon (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice...where are the pics????


----------



## Heather (Jul 14, 2006)

Glad to see you buying!


----------



## Park Bear (Jul 14, 2006)

I would put pics up, but I am stuck with old technology and I don't have a digital camera 

Jon....I was waiting for you to get there so you could save me from buying the St Swithin, in bloom. No one brought food, so the utensils were not misssed.

I forgot to mention I did get a Jewel orchid; a macodes small seedling, just beautiful veining.


----------



## Park Bear (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh and Heather, I shouldn't have bought what I did, but I just couldn't stop myself...you all know that feeling.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 14, 2006)

Congratulations, Lowell!


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2006)

That looks like some good stuff Lowel.

Do you know what color form of lasiochilum you have? I'm looking for the one with purple sepals.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 17, 2006)

Rick said:


> That looks like some good stuff Lowel.
> 
> Do you know what color form of lasiochilum you have? I'm looking for the one with purple sepals.



I have several pieces of a plant that was originally labelled Cirr. breviscapum, it is now lasiochilum, I'm pretty sure. But, it has darker flowers than the one I see on orchidspecies.com. I don't know that it is purple though, more a dark maroon. And I've only actually bloomed it in a vivarium, so I couldn't get a good picture (or even much of a view through the foggy glass...).

For purple, my money is on Bulb. fascinator. Just had one bloom a few weeks ago. That is an awesome bulbo with iridescent purple 'fringes'. Weird...


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> I have several pieces of a plant that was originally labelled Cirr. breviscapum, it is now lasiochilum, I'm pretty sure. But, it has darker flowers than the one I see on orchidspecies.com. I don't know that it is purple though, more a dark maroon. And I've only actually bloomed it in a vivarium, so I couldn't get a good picture (or even much of a view through the foggy glass...).
> 
> For purple, my money is on Bulb. fascinator. Just had one bloom a few weeks ago. That is an awesome bulbo with iridescent purple 'fringes'. Weird...



I beleive you are correct about the name change on breviscarpum. From the limited info I have found the dark variety was thought to be more comon, but all I've found in the last couple of years was the yellow/spotted one. Do you want to swap a few pieces?

Bulbo fascinator is a very cool and weird flower, mine just bloomed recently too.


----------

